# NFAA Equipment help



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

BAArcher said:


> OK, the deeper I get into this NFAA stuff, the more I like it.
> 
> I am setting up a new bow and would like the assistance of all of you experienced guys..My set up is as follows:
> 
> ...


If you want to drop some cash you can go for X-10's but the ACG is gonna be a good arrow. As for speed, anything around or over 270 is good.


----------



## MGB (Dec 21, 2008)

You really don't need anything more expensive than the A/C/C's for Field. I shot with a pro who shot a perfect 280 hunter round with them. Plus, the are very strong.

Other options would be narrow diameter, all carbon arrows from any manufacturer, especially if you have a low DL or DW and you want a little more speed.


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

Both ACCs and ACGs are excellent arrows. Compared to a game like 3-D, speed is not as important in field. Since the distances are known, no need for blazing speed. Speed will help you some on the uphill and downhill cuts, but it is not that much of a factor if you know your bow. Also, in the field game you will be shooting 112 arrows. Keep your draw weight to something that will not tire you out at the end of a round.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback, I am looking into some ACE 430's. I would like to stay close to 280 fps to keep pin gap at a minimum.


----------



## MGB (Dec 21, 2008)

A/C/E's are notoriously less durable than A/C/C's and A/C/G's. Of course, they are awesome arrows, but don't expect them to last as long as the C's & G's. Remember, you will be shooting tiny vanes (10-12 gr total for all 3) and you can shoot lighter points if you want to keep your total weight down or shoot all carbons for light weight and durability.

That said, if money were no object, I'd be shooting X10 Pro Tours or A/C/E's. They are the current and former Gold Standards.


----------



## bo-w (Jan 9, 2010)

anyone know what ac navigators are like cost wise and performance wise ,i cant seem to find them or the specs on them , the easton sight dosnt list the diameters that iv seen,im looking for a good fita\field arrow as well.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

bo-w said:


> anyone know what ac navigators are like cost wise and performance wise ,i cant seem to find them or the specs on them , the easton sight dosnt list the diameters that iv seen,im looking for a good fita\field arrow as well.


Navigators are now ACG's, Look for those.


----------



## BAArcher (Feb 5, 2004)

You guys have been a big help, I have acquired some ACE shafts....What kind of fletchings should I go with? My favorite for 3D has been Duravane 2.3 3D's will they work? 

Up till now, I have beem shooting Carbon Express Linejammers and scoring well. I shot my first Hunter round and ended up with a 268. I feel dropping some draw weight and getting better arrows will help...95 degrees and 90% humidity takes a toll on this old guy!


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

BAArcher said:


> You guys have been a big help, I have acquired some ACE shafts....What kind of fletchings should I go with? My favorite for 3D has been Duravane 2.3 3D's will they work?
> 
> Up till now, I have beem shooting Carbon Express Linejammers and scoring well. I shot my first Hunter round and ended up with a 268. I feel dropping some draw weight and getting better arrows will help...95 degrees and 90% humidity takes a toll on this old guy!


Id suggest flex flex 187's...They are more then enough vane, and boy do they take some serious abuse.

Im shooting them on acc 318's and they work great.


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

I second Flex Fletch, toughest vane on the market. When you get a bunch of arrows grouped together on a field target, they can take the abuse.


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Carbon Express Maxima's are arguably the best all-around arrow available for field/3-d and hunting. Tough, straight, consistent, and great price point

Bohning X-Vanes are the best vane. Easy to fletch, great accuracy/steering ability, and durable enough to pull through morrell bags and be re shot!!!


----------



## MGB (Dec 21, 2008)

Around here most will suggest FF 187's, which I have never tried. I've been using AE plastifletch max 2.0 low-profile shield-cut vanes based on the advice of Dale at LAS. They steer my arrows just fine, no complaints.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

another :thumbs_up for the pm2.0's



MGB said:


> Around here most will suggest FF 187's, which I have never tried. I've been using AE plastifletch max 2.0 low-profile shield-cut vanes based on the advice of Dale at LAS. They steer my arrows just fine, no complaints.


----------

